

Ask HN: Sending non-mass emails? - gm

Ok, so I know HN likes MailChimp for mass emails...<p>But what do you guys use for single email sends?  I'm talking about stuff like email verification emails, or notification/unique emails that are sent to a single user through normal web use?<p>I have dealt before with setting up my own SMTP server, configuring the different anti-spam configurations different recipients like (SPF, etc). Then going through hell with blacklists and a-hole sys admin policies in order to get the emails to go through.<p>A small site can use something like a gmail account to send outbound emails, but I figure Google is going to get pissed off and block the account soon.<p>So what does HN do for this task?
======
lost-theory
I have been using Mailgun. I like their API.

------
amarcus
I use and like mailjet.com.

You can also checkout the following pdf table which provides a comparison of
transactional email delivery: <http://www.ombud.com/asset/3000>

------
Concours
I use <http://www.bulkmailapp.com> with SendGrid and it works fine for me, I
can even now and then use GMail SMTP servers for outgoing mails

------
swhopkins
I've heard good things about sendgrid

------
AznHisoka
You can't get much cheaper than Amazon SES. I find it's just as good as
SendGrid, MailGun, etc.

------
bjplink
I like Postmark: <http://postmarkapp.com/>

~~~
PonyGumbo
Seconded - they've been great.

------
ig1
Sendgrid

